# Warming box design question



## deepwoodsdeacon (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok, I've gathered almost the material to start construction on a 60x24 reverse flow offset. Also wanted to hang a warming box just above the FB. Questions is can you baffle the exhaust gas thru the warming box to increase my total smoking area? Come on guys I can't be the only one who's thunk it. Looking forward to your responses.DWD.


----------



## cman95 (Nov 5, 2009)

DWD, I see no reason you cannot do that. Check out Dutch's Thread about his new Lang in this wood smokers part of the forum. Someone else with more building experiance than me will be along soon to help. Good Luck with your build. Remember we like pictures!


----------



## roksmith (Nov 5, 2009)

Yea, you can do it.
I did that when I built my unit. The only issue I ran into was that it didn't quite heat up enough for me. It would only get to about 175.
Fixed that this past winter by joining the firebox right to the bottom of the warming box with 5 inch pipe and a dampener that I could close all the way down if need be. Now I can use the warming box to smoke, or close off the smoker and just use it for holding.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

My unit has 2 -4 inch vents, each with it's own damper. I can smoke in the main chamber at 230* and with the 1/4 plate (acts as a heat sink) removed and the vents opened in the warming box, I can get the warming box temps into the 300's. Great for doing bean or baking biscuits.


----------



## deepwoodsdeacon (Nov 5, 2009)

Roksmith, Cman95 and Dutch.. thanks a million for the info that's just the stuff to get me all fired up for the weekend build. Wow Dutch, that new Lang shore is purty. I'm fairy certain I have plenty of FB to feed both main and warming box (22x224x24). Maybe I'll put the warming box up (as usual) but off to the side, so I can still use a 18" CI skillet or Dutch oven. Any thoughts? 
Thanks again,
DWD


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

Heres some pictures of the inside of mine. I cook all my beans in mine and even put my ribs in there sometimes once I foild them. I have done several pies in it as well. It does run a little cooler than the inside of the cooker but only a fe degrees...Hope this helps


----------



## dforbes (Nov 5, 2009)

what is the theory of the air dampers in the top of the warmer box.
thanks in advance
Dennis


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats exhaust vents to draw from the ain chamber. there is a pipe at the bottom that flows into the main chamber with an adjustable baffle in between........


----------



## kpardue24 (Nov 9, 2016)

Scpatterson. Can you send me a couple photos of your smoker, how you connected it to what looks like a trailer, and explain where you put the RF plate".


----------



## ron petersen (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone have any photos of the setup. Photobucket is now a paying site and cannot view photos.

I am looking to add intake on bottom of my FB into the warming box so it will act like a smoker if needed. Need ideas on how the adjustable vent plates work, etc. 

And is there a size required for the stack? Minimum size?

Thank You


----------

